# Outback Australia



## Warrigal (Apr 9, 2021)

This is the heart of Australia - a land that is very sparsely populated and where water is in scarce supply. This photo illustrates the typical colouring of the interior. It is unusual in that there is abundant grass after a couple of years when it rained. Usually the ground is mostly red dust and spinifex.


----------



## Aunt Marg (Apr 9, 2021)

What a pretty picture!

I just love the colour of the rock.


----------



## Warrigal (Apr 9, 2021)

The red colour is from iron that is very abundant in western and inland areas of Australia. Iron ore is one of our most reliable exports.


----------



## Aunt Marg (Apr 9, 2021)

Warrigal said:


> The red colour is from iron that is very abundant in western and inland areas of Australia. Iron ore is one of our most reliable exports.


Now, Warrigal, if one wanted to freely explore this area on foot, what sort of dangers could one expect?

Taipan snakes, deadly spiders, anything else? Or is there simply a lot of hype surrounding such?


----------



## ohioboy (Apr 9, 2021)

Warrigal said:


> The red colour is from iron that is very abundant in western and inland areas of Australia.


Similar to Mars.


----------



## ohioboy (Apr 9, 2021)

Aunt Marg said:


> Now, Warrigal, if one wanted to freely explore this area on foot, what sort of dangers could one expect?
> 
> Taipan snakes, deadly spiders, anything else? Or is there simply a lot of hype surrounding such?



Trap door spiders.


----------



## Warrigal (Apr 9, 2021)

Aunt Marg said:


> Now, Warrigal, if one wanted to freely explore this area on foot, what sort of dangers could one expect?
> 
> Taipan snakes, deadly spiders, anything else? Or is there simply a lot of hype surrounding such?


In that country the main threat to life is the sun. Without water you don't survive very long. As for deadly snakes and spiders, they are not much of a problem at all. There would be some lizards and perhaps a few scorpions but everything is hiding from the sun during the daylight hours.

Exploring on foot is not recommended. If the vehicle breaks down you are advised to stay with it. To start walking away is to risk not being found before you expire.


----------



## Glowworm (Apr 10, 2021)

The Australian Tourist Commission's song to attract tourists to Australia.






Redback, funnel web, blue ringed octopus
Taipan, tiger snake and a box jellyfish
Stonefish and a poison thing that lives in a shell
That spikes you when you pick it up

Come to Australia
You might accidentally get killed.


----------



## Glowworm (Apr 10, 2021)

Seriously though, I fell in love with Australia on my first and so far only visit. The road trip from Canberra via Broken Hill, Port Augusta, Coober Pedy to Uluru (Ayers Rock) and Alice Springs. Then the second road trip from Cairns down the coast. Whitsunday Islands, Byron Bay, The Gold Coast, Brisbane and finally Sydney. The tiles on the roof of Sydney Opera House come from Sweden.

I would love to come back one day


----------



## ohioboy (Apr 10, 2021)

Kookaburra sits in the old gum tree, merry merry king of the bush is he.....


----------



## RnR (Apr 10, 2021)

Warrigal said:


> This is the heart of Australia - a land that is very sparsely populated and where water is in scarce supply. This photo illustrates the typical colouring of the interior. It is unusual in that there is abundant grass after a couple of years when it rained. Usually the ground is mostly red dust and spinifex.


Beautiful photo, thanks Warrigal. We did a trip to the Kimberley area of Western Australia and the landscape has such vibrant colour contrasts ... some personal photos below. No dangerous animals encountered except saltwater crocodiles in the waterways.


----------



## Warrigal (Apr 10, 2021)

Glowworm said:


> The Australian Tourist Commission's song to attract tourists to Australia.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I killed two redbacks in my backyard a couple of days ago. They are easy to despatch. 


RnR said:


> Beautiful photo, thanks Warrigal. We did a trip to the Kimberley area of Western Australia and the landscape has such vibrant colour contrasts ... some personal photos below. No dangerous animals encountered except saltwater crocodiles in the waterways.


Rather different to the chalk cliffs of Dover, eh?


----------



## Glowworm (Apr 10, 2021)

@Warrigal I love Sydney. A glass of wine on the terrace outside the Opera House. The fabulous street food at Harry's Café de Wheels in Woolloomooloo, the boat to Manly and so much more - I want to come back!!!!


----------



## hollydolly (Apr 10, 2021)

ohioboy said:


> Kookaburra sits in the old gum tree, merry merry king of the bush is he.....


oddly one of the very first songs we were taught as children


----------



## Aunt Marg (Apr 10, 2021)

Warrigal said:


> I killed two redbacks in my backyard a couple of days ago. They are easy to despatch.
> 
> Rather different to the chalk cliffs of Dover, eh?


Three cheers to you on those kills! I hate spiders!

It was many years ago that I watched a television special on Black Widow spiders. A married couple that they interviewed, the woman's husband had been bitten, and feeling a duty to protect, each and every the wife would grab an old shoe along with her flashlight, and go out on the prowl looking for spiders to kill, particularly black widows.

She'd bash 'em and smash 'em with the heel-end of the shoe until they were paste.


----------



## bowmore (Apr 10, 2021)

my memory of AustraliAustralia


----------



## jujube (Apr 10, 2021)

Australia's on my bucket list, for sure. 

 Unfortunately, the bucket is leakng......


----------



## Aunt Marg (Apr 10, 2021)

jujube said:


> Australia's on my bucket list, for sure.
> 
> Unfortunately, the bucket is leakng......


At least you have a bucket.


----------



## jujube (Apr 10, 2021)

Aunt Marg said:


> At least you have a bucket.


It's an "Old Oaken Bucket" and it has termites.....

One of these days, it's going down the well and nothing will come back up but the rope.


----------



## Warrigal (Apr 10, 2021)

bowmore said:


> my memory of Australia


My high school was within spitting distance of the Harbour Bridge. Hubby has climbed the bridge before it was a tourist thing. He was allowed to climb right up until he could touch Blinky Bill, the flashing light at the very top. No special clothing, and no safety harness. 

I've walked across it on the pedestrian path quite a few times in the past and passed under it many more times.


----------



## Warrigal (Apr 11, 2021)

While a lot of Australia is arid, there is  fertile land to be found.
I'm not sure were this photo was taken but I suspect it is somewhere on the east coastal region


----------



## Warrigal (Apr 11, 2021)

This photo was taken near Broome, Western Australia. Broome is a tourist destination but this is definitely one of the locals.

Walking the dogs????


----------



## Dana (Apr 11, 2021)

If you come to Australia, make time to visit the Northern Territory ...


----------



## Dana (Apr 11, 2021)

Warrigal said:


> My high school was within spitting distance of the Harbour Bridge. Hubby has climbed the bridge before it was a tourist thing. He was allowed to climb right up until he could touch Blinky Bill, the flashing light at the very top. No special clothing, and no safety harness.
> 
> I've walked across it on the pedestrian path quite a few times in the past and passed under it many more times.



_Our daughter lives within a stone's throw of the Opera House . From her balcony she has an uninterrupted view of both the Sydney Harbour bridge and the Opera House_.


----------



## Chet (Apr 11, 2021)

This is the heart of Australia - a land that is very sparsely populated and where water is in scarce supply. This photo illustrates the typical colouring of the interior.* It is unusual in that there is abundant grass after a couple of years when it rained. *Usually the ground is mostly red dust and spinifex.

Perhaps climate change might benefit some areas.


----------



## Warrigal (Apr 11, 2021)

There are always winners and losers as when it comes to changing climate. The centre of Australia long ago was under water and the land was covered in rain forest. Then it began to dry out and dry sclerophyll bush land developed, along with the fauna that could take advantage of grasslands.


----------



## Aunt Marg (Apr 12, 2021)

Warrigal said:


> While a lot of Australia is arid, there is  fertile land to be found.
> I'm not sure were this photo was taken but I suspect it is somewhere on the east coastal region


What a gorgeous picture!


----------



## Alligatorob (Apr 16, 2021)

Never been to Australia, but it is at the very top of my bucket list.  

What I have in mind is renting a small RV for a month or so and trying to see a lot of the country.  I hope to do it one day, unfortunately I don't think my wife shares my feelings on this one, and going it alone seems less likely.  I know that if I want it to happen I just need to do it!

Thanks for the pictures!


----------

